# Nano Fish



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Rivers 2 Oceans has a tank full of wild caught P. gertrudae. They also have the Gold Sulawesi Goby Mugilogobius rexi. Little nano type fish can be hard to find.


----------



## SignGuy (Mar 3, 2012)

Picked up a few of the P. gertrudae along with C. Adolfoi from R2O today. All very nice looking fish headed for my 8gal planted.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

SignGuy said:


> Picked up a few of the P. gertrudae along with C. Adolfoi from R2O today. All very nice looking fish headed for my 8gal planted.


how much are the P. gertrudae?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

And how much were the Adolfoi?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> And how much were the Adolfoi?


Shouldn't be too expensive they're farm raised


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm not sure what the prices are as they are not on the tanks. You can call him at 905-808-4658 or email him at r2oaquariums.com


----------



## Dan Cole (Dec 9, 2010)

Bwhiskered said:


> I'm not sure what the prices are as they are not on the tanks. You can call him at 905-808-4658 or email him at r2oaquariums.com


You wouldn't remember anyway.


----------

